# Clone Review Section Request :)



## Mikey Hustle (Dec 1, 2009)

Id like to put in a request for a "Clone Section", with regional sub forums.

Im in the Bay Area. We have numerous clubs that sell clones, but not all clubs clones are what they say they are. And we never know the EXACT strain. It would be very helpful to many of us to have a forum to ask, and answer certain clubs clone questions.

And with more and more states, and more and more clubs... We have a lot of clones hitting the market that we have zero info about.

Thank you,
Mike

P.S. White Widow from Blue Sky coffee in Oakland sucks balls.


----------



## stonedcold89 (Dec 1, 2009)

fuck yea, that'd be dope for up here in WA state too. the dispensary's have em for like 20 bucks, which seems a little pricey to me, it'd be cool to have other sources. rad idea


----------



## Mikey Hustle (Dec 1, 2009)

$12 bucks here in NorCal


----------



## stonedcold89 (Dec 1, 2009)

niiice, the strains are probably more legit too.. i have some supposed "permafrost" clones goin at the moment, not 100% sure thats actually what it is, but what I was told. took a few more clones off that too, so hopefully get a little collection goin lol. damn it'd be awesome to just be able to swap some and stuff though too


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 1, 2009)

to me a forum like that seems pointless as there are thousands of cuts from thousands of growers and the truth youre looking for will never have a definitive answer, even with a forum like that.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mikey Hustle (Dec 3, 2009)

A lot of valid points Scoob. And I realize that the club themself dont grow clones (except Blue sky in Oakland). But they stick with the same vendors. Also some clubs are more picky than others.

I know Harborside is picky as fuck! And that crappy club in Hayward sells clones that arent always what they say.

Im not saying its a perfect solution to our problem. But it would give us an option to discuss our experiences. If a lot of people are liking clones from "club X". Then you will have a good chance of getting a good clone. And if a lot of people are getting crappy clones from "club G". Then we stay away from that club.

We know that they use different growers. So the GDP I had good success with, may not be the same GDP 3 months later.... But our chances will be better.

Whats our option now? Take their word for it? I dont like that option.


----------



## Mikey Hustle (Dec 3, 2009)

Also.. If we had a good experience from Fred on craigslist that sells clones backdoor (like yourself). Its a good place to share info.


----------



## skoobie dew (Dec 3, 2009)

Mikey Hustle said:


> Also.. If we had a good experience from Fred on craigslist that sells clones backdoor (like yourself). Its a good place to share info.


I'm not on craigslist. Probably should be.

IMHO The best places to go are Harborside, Blue Sky, and one place in SF... can't remember the name right now. 
Technically I think blue sky buys their clones from another business owned by the Jeff Miron. Show up at 8am you won't see clones until 11am. The regulars will try/will cut in line if you let them. You'll have a hard time vending any of the bud you grow to bay area clubs due to a flood from so many clones. You are VERY likely to get the same clone you each time you go. I suggest the Hindu Skunk for newbies. The Green Cush is really Green Crack. If you don't mind getting something that's low yielding get the Deep Chuck X Strawberry Cough(actually no Strawberry cough in lineage) . It's so typical of this industry to rename/miss name something. Really kinda pisses me off. 

Harborside has the largest selection and is picky as F. Great cutting edge genetics. The head of the clone department really knows his stuff. 

But then again I might have a bias. You never know.

I clone for clubs in California,
Skoobie


----------



## potroast (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion 

The subject doesn't matter to most of the Rollitup members, and while it may be a handy service for you, the site Admin has decided that offers to buy/sell/trade or whatever will not be made in this forum. After all, there are forums set up for that already, Weedtracker, etc.


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 3, 2009)

I was considering,

Seeing as the medical community is such a large part of rollitup, I am looking at how I can extend the medical section on these boards.

No selling or trades would be allowed still, but what I was considering was to create sub forums within the medical section, such as dispensary reviews and other topics.

If the medical community could give some sensible suggestions as to different sub forums, then I will look at making the changes.


----------



## Mikey Hustle (Dec 8, 2009)

Forum: Clone reviews
Sub forum: Canada east
Sub forum: Canada west
Sub forum: Nor Cal
Sub forum: So Cal
Sub forum: Washington
Sub forum: Oregon
Sub forum:etc
Sub forum:etc
Sub forum:etc

I think something like that would work.


----------



## stonedcold89 (Dec 8, 2009)

yea maybe just a subforum per med. state, sounds sweet


----------



## skoobie dew (Dec 8, 2009)

stonedcold89 said:


> yea maybe just a subforum per med. state, sounds sweet


If you wanted to charge a small fee for it I would pay. You could have a sub category for it just like you have for seed companies. 

Thanks,
Skoob


----------



## Mikey Hustle (Dec 10, 2009)

This would also be a good way to find out when "no clone clubs", start selling clones. And the strains they provide. So we dont have to drive all over, just to get stuck with crap genetics.


----------



## basher420 (Jan 11, 2010)

This would be a great idea!

All the info for strains for MMJ patients are spread all over, and having forums, and STATE/AREA subforums, would bbe very useful...

I'd be in that section every day, and yah, it'd be nice to here/SEE how these clones are gonna grow out, from fellow RIU's, before I invest 8+ weeks of time, $, etc etc


Well, posting mostly to bump, maybe the mods forgot, but it seems like if it is set up the same as the SEED REVIEWS then it wouldn't really break any forum rules?

hope this works =)


----------



## Mikey Hustle (Mar 10, 2010)

??? Is there a place where I can talk about the bad experience I had with Harborside today? lol.


----------

